# Need help Identifying Old School Kicker Tweeter and Crossover pack



## danielk256 (Sep 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen a Kicker Tweeter Set called Kicker ND25 Neodymium Tweeter Pack with Crossovers and Mounting Hardware? Inside it contains 4 Tweeters with (RTND25) (Made in Japan) (J33TNY) on the back and 2 Crossovers that are clear plastic screw in type that have KICKER NT-354 CROSSOVER written on the top. The Tweeters have no name written on them but it has stickers that say KICKER real small ones like they might be an emblem for them. If anyone has any info on these and knows what they usually go for brand new or new in box that would really help me out.


----------

